# Swiss tolls - again



## Rapide561

Hi

Here is a saga!

We entered Switzerland arriving from France and stopped at the control to buy a toll pass.

A vehicle under 3500 kg is charged a flat 40 swiss francs or 30 euros for one year. 

A vehicle over 3500 kg is charged per each day in Switzerland, or an annual basis. As I weigh 4000 kg, I had my 3.25 Swiss francs at the ready to buy a one day permit. 

No - the man cried - 30 euro please. As I saw the annual sticker in his hand I thought - "oh well - it is easier in the long run as I shall transit Switzerland en route to the France MHF meet and so on." So my friend paid the man and we engaged gear. 

Just then the border man started shouting after he saw the Corsa on the back. Yes - you have guessed it - the Corsa weighs less than 3500 kg - so that is another 30 euros please!

So whilst I can cross Switzerland as often as I want, I have ended up paying about £40 vice £1.50!

Russell

Here is a pic of the sticker on the car. It is valid for the whole of 2007 and January 2008.


----------



## 98452

I stayed in Switzerland for 4 days and never paid a penny we did stop at the boarder but the guy wouldn't come near the car with my Great Dane in the back.

Now I know what he really wanted :roll: :roll:


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss tolls*

Hi

Did you return through Switzerland?

Russell


----------



## 98452

We were going through on the way home.


----------



## Don_Madge

*Re: Swiss tolls*

Russell,

I think you will find the second vignette was for the trailer and not the car.

You should not have put the vignette on the car windscreen unless you intended to drive the car in Switzerland. If you come back via Switzerland you might have to buy another vignette for the trailer.

It's a hard life.

Regards

Don


----------



## 100851

*Swiss tolls*

Hi

I have a twin axel 5.5 ton van do you no how much it would cost to go into swis land as on ower way back from french alps we took a roung turn and ended up at the swiss chech piont

We were told that we would have to pay hgv rate how much is that to travel in swiss we turned round and found ower way back to motoway and headed home

I think that if we could now the fees then we could go into there next time

thanks

mark


----------



## Don_Madge

Vehicles up to 3.5 tons must buy a Vignette costing 40 Swiss Francs and valid for a year (caravanners/trailers have to buy two!). 

Payment is easy (Euros, Sterling, Credit Cards or Swiss currency accepted. Exchange rate about 2.3 Swiss Francs to the Pound). 

If your motorhome is above the 3500kg weight limit you will need a special permit for one day (3.25 SF), 10 days (32.50), a month (58.50) or a year (650.00). 

If you pay for the vignette with Euros or Sterling you will get Swiss Francs in change.

When we had the Laika (4200kg) we would buy a 10 days pass to transit Switzerland out and back. The ten days don't have to be taken consecutively, so the pass is good for a return journey too, provided it's within one year. 

Excellent value, as the motorways include the 10-mile St Gottard Tunnel through the Alps into Italy!

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss tolls*

Hi Don

The car was on an A Frame rather than trailer so technically it was on the road!

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge

*Re: Swiss tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Don
> 
> The car was on an A Frame rather than trailer so technically it was on the road!
> 
> Russell


Thanks Russell I didn't realise you were using an A frame.

Enjoy yourself in Italy. We are off to Portugal later this week.

Don


----------



## 100851

*swis tolls*

Hi Don

Thanks for the reply

mark


----------



## Rapide561

*Portugal*

Hi Don

If you change your mind and fancy Italy, bring a Warburtons toastie loaf and some black pudding please! LOL

Russell


----------



## fdhadi

[/quote]If your motorhome is above the 3500kg weight limit you will need a special permit for one day (3.25 SF), 10 days (32.50), a month (58.50) or a year (650.00).

Quite a bit cheaper than Austria then


----------



## Rapide561

*Tolls*

Hi

I think all tolls are cheaper than Austria, but given that I got through Switzerland at 4000 kg but effectively tolled for a 3500 kg, would it be worth a try in Austria or are they more strict?

Russell


----------



## fdhadi

Would say there a bit more strict, every time we went past a police car they were having a good luck to see if we had a Go Box (we did)( :?: still have   )

We now (not at the time) have a tag axle so wouldn't get away with it.


----------



## Batch

I went through Austria and Switzerland in a tag axle in the summer 110 euros inc Go Box in Austria and for 10 days a peice of paper in Switzerland for about a tenner. Shan't visit Austria again only passed through it in a day


----------

